# What will IMF fiind? What are Brian & Brian hiding?



## tiger (18 Nov 2010)

Looks like the bailout (or what ever it will be called) is upon us
[broken link removed]
The government has been dragged kicking & screaming to this, denying discussions taking place etc.
My fear is that they have been hiding something, and when the IMF/ECB go through the books it will come out.
I think it will all go back to the bank guarantee 2 years ago, there are still unanswered questions as to why they gave such an inclusive guarantee, when all the advice was to the contrary.


----------



## Westie123 (18 Nov 2010)

That's what I'm afraid of as well. I'm just waiting to be told that they are still lying and that there are X billion of euro more to be pumped into them


----------



## Towger (18 Nov 2010)

+ 1

Also, I worry about our tracker mortgages; The reality is that our banks have giving out a large number of long term low cost loans, while the cost of them refinancing them has risen dramatically. Much the same situation as brought down Northern Rock.


----------



## RMCF (18 Nov 2010)

Westie123 said:


> That's what I'm afraid of as well. I'm just waiting to be told that they are still lying and that there are X billion of euro more to be pumped into them



Well if all the figures are believed, we have already received €130bill, and are about to get another €80bill.

€210billion for a nation of 5 million. How did we ever get to this?


----------



## Bronte (18 Nov 2010)

Will the money we get be going to the banks to pay back the bondholders in the UK and Germany is a more interesting question.  Why so eager to give us the money.


----------



## onekeano (18 Nov 2010)

tiger said:


> Looks like the bailout (or what ever it will be called) is upon us
> why they gave such an inclusive gu...ssing with them over a private dinner?
> 
> Roy


----------



## PaddyW (18 Nov 2010)

Quote from Eamon Ryan :" He also said he believed the teams from the IMF, the ECB and the EU would see that the position of the Irish banks were strong. "Our banks are solid and I believe that that will be shown to be the case."

Who's taking bets lads and ladies?


----------



## David_Dublin (18 Nov 2010)

I'd say the EU & IMF lads are sitting there scratching their heads. They're asking people questions, and just getting blank, dumb expressions back from our banking and civil service people. I'd say they have never met a bigger shower of thicks in their lives.


----------



## canicemcavoy (18 Nov 2010)

PaddyW said:


> Quote from Eamon Ryan :" He also said he believed the teams from the IMF, the ECB and the EU would see that the position of the Irish banks were strong. "Our banks are solid and I believe that that will be shown to be the case."
> 
> Who's taking bets lads and ladies?


 
I'm sure the IMF are greatly reassured by the soothing words of a ex-bicycle saleman.


----------



## Kev (18 Nov 2010)

Found on the bbc website about ireland. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-11782356


----------



## spreadsheet (18 Nov 2010)

The last couple of posts are hilarious. 
Same around town... Everyone you meet has a funny joke about the situation.
I was in the butchers earlier and he kept talking about the EMF this and the EMF that 

You know I think we are actually coming out of the gloom at last. We've stopped believing 'them' and sort of freed ourselves from the fear mongers.


----------



## RMCF (18 Nov 2010)

spreadsheet said:


> The last couple of posts are hilarious.
> Same around town... Everyone you meet has a funny joke about the situation.
> I was in the butchers earlier and he kept talking about the *EMF *this and the *EMF *that
> 
> You know I think we are actually coming out of the gloom at last. We've stopped believing 'them' and sort of freed ourselves from the fear mongers.



"You're unbelieveable"


----------



## truthseeker (18 Nov 2010)

spreadsheet said:


> You know I think we are actually coming out of the gloom at last.


 
Its the relief of something actually happening instead of the stagnant lies the government have been maintaining for so long.


----------



## truthseeker (18 Nov 2010)

onekeano said:


> so what was Cowan discussing with them over a private dinner?


 

Probably how many pints he could charge off to his own expense account Vs theirs.


----------



## Smart_Saver (18 Nov 2010)

I think there is a lot of crap being hid - for 2 years now we have been listening to spin and different terms being used e.g. 'liquidity issues' blah de blah. 
All I have seen in past 2 years is that nothing has changed except that the figures for the bailout have shot through the roof. And now the IMF are here....some would say (perhaps justifiably) "At Last !!"
This morning on Ivan Yates 2 qs. put to Minister Ryan were "Is there a run on the banks ? Has 600 million left accounts in past 3 weeks ??" Needless to say he dodged the answers.
Well - as far as I'm concerned - here's the question ? Are our deposits (I mean u and me...normal people with a few quid in) safe any more? Or should we change our money ASAP to another safer institution ? Thats what I'm worried about right now. What ye think guys ?


----------



## PaddyW (19 Nov 2010)

GoMayoGo said:


> I think there is a lot of crap being hid - for 2 years now we have been listening to spin and different terms being used e.g. 'liquidity issues' blah de blah.
> All I have seen in past 2 years is that nothing has changed except that the figures for the bailout have shot through the roof. And now the IMF are here....some would say (perhaps justifiably) "At Last !!"
> This morning on Ivan Yates 2 qs. put to Minister Ryan were "Is there a run on the banks ? Has 600 million left accounts in past 3 weeks ??" Needless to say he dodged the answers.
> Well - as far as I'm concerned - here's the question ? Are our deposits (I mean u and me...normal people with a few quid in) safe any more? Or should we change our money ASAP to another safer institution ? Thats what I'm worried about right now. What ye think guys ?



I think that they really were having liquidity issues i.e. they were taking the p.iss...


----------



## aristotle (19 Nov 2010)

Personally I'm not worried about deposits. They are gauranteed.

I'm more worried about tax increases, unemployment, and the private debt problem (mortgages etc) that will only get much worse from here.


----------



## stefg (19 Nov 2010)

I went to take money out of a bank machine earlier and it said insufficient funds... I had to wonder was it me or the bank that didn't have the money


----------



## dahamsta (19 Nov 2010)

While FF and the Greens are almost certainly hiding something, you're deluded if you think the IMF and/or ECB will tell us about it.


----------



## Sansan (19 Nov 2010)

I bet they find a half bottle of whiskey and a lugar with one bullet in it, in a drawer in biffos office, please imf, let him finish


----------



## tiger (19 Nov 2010)

Saw this story from the examiner linked on politics.ie
http://www.examiner.ie/ireland/eu-imf-will-unveil-significant-corruption-136936.html


> THE EU-IMF investigators will uncover significant fraud and corruption in their examination of the Irish banking sector according to a leading European economist who worked with the IMF.


----------



## theoneill (19 Nov 2010)

The system is rotten here. We just need to find out how rotten it is. We seem incapable of changing the system ourselves so maybe it's for the best that outside influences not beholden to the Irish citizens will do it for us. I hope this will forever change the way we do business here, I have seen enough 'nod & wink' practices to last a lifetime.

Quite frankly nothing would surprise me at this stage.


----------



## Westie123 (19 Nov 2010)

Over on the politics.ie site there is a link to a tweet by Philip Boucher Hayes that AIB are looking for another *€ 10.4 Billion!*  Christ, when is this going to end?


----------



## Westie123 (19 Nov 2010)

Sorry, forgot to post link 
[broken link removed]


----------



## Potatoeman (19 Nov 2010)

Sansan said:


> I bet they find a half bottle of whiskey and a lugar with one bullet in it, in a drawer in biffos office, please imf, let him finish


Don't forget Bertie.


----------



## canicemcavoy (19 Nov 2010)

Westie123 said:


> Over on the politics.ie site there is a link to a tweet by Philip Boucher Hayes that AIB are looking for another *€ 10.4 Billion!* Christ, when is this going to end?


 
On top of that, they have lost 17% of their deposits since June:

[broken link removed]

If that doesn't count as capital flight, I don't know what does. I don't think we can entirely blame Brendan's thread on levying deposits.


----------



## Marietta (19 Nov 2010)

Well whatever they are hiding its all gonna come out in the wash.


----------



## Derry (19 Nov 2010)

'Twill be interesting indeed what will come out.


----------



## burner (19 Nov 2010)

Marietta said:


> Well whatever they are hiding its all gonna come out in the wash.


 
Maybe not if they launder it well.


----------



## onekeano (19 Nov 2010)

Sansan said:


> I bet they find a half bottle of whiskey and a lugar with one bullet in it, in a drawer in biffos office, please imf, let him finish



that's terrible.......... as Bertie said ...I don't know how all those knocckers don't commit suicide.... or words to that effect. It's not Bertie or Biffo or McCreevys fault, its the fault of Guergeiv / McWilliams / Fitzgibbon / Kelly et al.

Roy


----------

